# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Rwy kulszowe i ramienne a skrzywienie kręgosłupa

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 23 lata i dziś odebrałam wynik rtg kręgosłupa. Prosiłabym o objaśnienie co to oznacza i czy powinnam się martwić. Dodam że miałam już kilka razy rwy kulszowe i ramienne. Jestem studentką budownictwa, więc długie godzinny przed spędzone przed komputerem nie są mi obce. Systematycznie pływam co korzystnie wpływa na kręgosłup, gdyż aż tak bardzo nie boli. Jednak w kryzysowym momencie rwy miałam co jakieś 4-5 miesięcy, zazwyczaj w trakcie sesji.

Lewoboczne skrzywienie kręgosłupa ze szczytem na pograniczu Th-L. Wyprostowanie fizjologicznej lordozy lędźwiowej. Przestrzeń międzykręgowa L5-S1 nie ma typowego trójkątnego kształtu, co pośrednio sugeruje jej zwężenie. Wysokość trzonów kręgów w normie rtg. Dyskretne zmiany zwyrodnieniowe w stawach międzywyrostkowych na poziomie L5-S1.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam portal medyczne-forum gdzie są specjaliści.Jak już korzystałam dlatego polecam.Pozdrawiam

----------

